# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik wil dood

## S a b i n e

eey ik ben een meisje van 14 die vaak problemen thuis heeft en met jonegsn door liefde of te goede vriendschap door ruzies word ik dan depri en wil ik dood ik ben bang dat ik me zelf wat ana doe ik heb al een keer me pols gesnede wat kan ik hier aan doen dat als ik depri ben me zelf niks aan doe help me alsjeblieft xxx meisje 14 die bang is  :Frown:

----------


## Schemerlampje

Hoi Sabine,

Doe jezelf alsjeblieft niets aan. Praat met iemand die verstand heeft van zulke dingen. 

Bel bijvoorbeeld de kindertelefoon. http://www.kindertelefoon.nl/

----------


## raketje

Of mail mij, als je wilt 'praten/mailen..'

----------


## BamBam

> eey ik ben een meisje van 14 die vaak problemen thuis heeft en met jonegsn door liefde of te goede vriendschap door ruzies word ik dan depri en wil ik dood ik ben bang dat ik me zelf wat ana doe ik heb al een keer me pols gesnede wat kan ik hier aan doen dat als ik depri ben me zelf niks aan doe help me alsjeblieft xxx meisje 14 die bang is


Hoi Sabine,
Problemen thuis, van vroeger, heb ik ook gehad in een zeer slechte ervaring jammer genoeg. Nu ik volwassen ben en een partner heb zou ik je aanraden zoveel mogelijk met elkaar alles maar dan ook alles te delen of het nou leuk is of niet. Wat ik je eigenlijk wil zeggen is om zo veel mogelijk, hoe moeilijk het ook is, even de kiezen op elkaar te houden en te doorzetten, want er komt een tijd dat ook jij het huis kan verlaten of je nu alleen gaat wonen of met een partner die je krijgt. Het heeft mij juist geleerd de ogen open te houden en je goed realiseren hoe het juist niet moet (mocht je ooit kinderen krijgen bv). Mijn ervaring is dat mijn leven er zeer goed op vooruit is gegaan. Ik kan je dus aanraden om thuis laten zien dat je jezelf niet klein krijgt. Een ding, degenen die jou het moeilijk maakt door fysiek of geestelijk geweld die zijn juist heel fout bezig, dus HET IS NIET JOU SCHULD. Met de dood los je niets op, sterker nog, je geeft hun daar toch niet gelijk in zodat ze kunnen zeggen :zie je wel Vergeet nooit dat hun de zwakke personen zijn. Mensen met een gezond verstand doe nooit zo. Het leven heeft echt veel meer te bieden je bent nog jong en zorg juist voor jezelf, denk nu aan jezelf, want jij moet namelijk doorgaan. Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en KOP OP!
Liefs BamBam

----------


## Mirella

a.u.b zet die sombere gedachte uit je hoofd ! Probeer alles positief in te zien , al zal dat soms moeilijk zijn ... laat je dokter desnoods anti-depressiva voorschrijven , kan ook helpen ...
Trek er eens op uit , ga eens op vakantie ...probeer zoveel mogelijk je gedachten te verzetten 
Dood willen is echt geen oplossing
Je doet er veel mensen verdriet mee ... en het leven is zo mooi ... je leeft maar 1 keer ! 
Sterkte meid ...kop op !

----------


## mailtruusje

heey!

ik snap je heel erg goed.. ben zelf ook heel vaak depri enzo.. heb t ook nie egg makkelijk thuis dus herken je verhaal heel erg goed!!! ik snap ook heel goed dat je dan zegt dat je dood wil, want soms lijkt niks meer leuk: vakantie niet, naar vriendinnen gaan niet.. maar je moet het wel echt proberen, ook al heb je totaal geen zin. Dat doe ik ook, als je het niet doet wordt het nog veel erger. En je moet er echt over praten, echt!!! zoek desnoods een vertrouwens persoon, of maybe een tante waar je het goed mee kan vinden?? Een vriend/ vriendin...

Heel veel sterkte! enne.. kweet nie of je in Jezus geloofd, maar Hij kan je zekers helpen! Probeer gewoon een xtje te bidden, zal je rust geven. Is het proberen waard, toch?? Beter dan al die anti depressiva- rommel.. 

Good Luck!!

----------


## serene23

heej wijffiej je bent nog maar 14 en al dat jongens gezeik krijg je later wel :Big Grin:  heb lekekr lol met je vriendinne enzo en ik ken je ouders niej ofzo maar bekijk het ook eens van hun kant jij zal ook je slechte kanten wel hebben tog :Big Grin:  dus ik zal zegge ga lekker met iemand praten en lucht je hart en jank het uit maar maak geen einde aan je leven das nergens voor nodig als je pas 14 ben xxx e n hou je rustig he CIAO CIAO

----------


## msschedel

lieve meid 

ik weet hoe je voelt. Ik ben nu 30 jaar en toen ik 15 was kwamen er zo veel dingen op mij af, ouders die niet naar me lusterde waar door ik dus school problemen kreeg ik ben in die tijd meerder malen verkracht door een en de zelfde jongen het was een hel daar weet jij ook alles van ik heb toen vele pillen genomen om uit het leven te stappen dit is mij niet gelukt,Ik ben nu 30 jaar en heb twee mooie kinderen en weet nu hoe zwaar het is om een ouder tezijn het is moeilijk om goed kontakt met je kind te hebben en het is gewoon zo geen ouder kan het goed genoeg doen ik hoop voor je dat je dit zelf gaatg ervaren en wat de jongens betref daar je bent nog maar 14 jaar je heb nog veel teverduren met die knapen het zijn vaak kwallen en doen rare dingen en doe je ook pijn (dat weet ik natuurlijk) maar je komt echt nog wel een goede tegen echt waar meid. als je je zo rot voel kijk dan even of ik te bereiken ben op msn wand ik weet als je niemand heb waar mee je kan praten blijf het een boze wereld en ik denk dat de wereld nog niet zonder jou kan je moet nog zo veel mooie dingen mee maken. een groten knuffel van mariska nu 30 jaar en gelukkig met mijn kindjes .ps mijn msn adres is [email protected] gewoon even wat van je laten horen praten met iemand die je niet kent kan vaak helpen.

----------


## cili

> eey ik ben een meisje van 14 die vaak problemen thuis heeft en met jonegsn door liefde of te goede vriendschap door ruzies word ik dan depri en wil ik dood ik ben bang dat ik me zelf wat ana doe ik heb al een keer me pols gesnede wat kan ik hier aan doen dat als ik depri ben me zelf niks aan doe help me alsjeblieft xxx meisje 14 die bang is



hey zo moet je helemaal niet denken, soms denk ik het ook maar dan praat ik weer met mijn broers en zussen en die peppen mij weer een beetje op, dus je moet met iemand praten, en positief denken

----------


## g_Gangstaa

hey.. iik heb veel problemen thuis  :Frown:  me oudersz zeggen als 't nog een paar keer gebeurd dat ze me kapott slaan, en op straat zetten..
het is beter als ik zelfmoord pleeg.. ik ben een jongen van 14 jaar.
help mij!!  :Frown: 
voor de boyss: lattersz 
voor de girlsz: kuss

----------


## Ray

Zelfmoord plegen is nooit een oplossing. Waarschijnlijk waren je ouders je gewoon even zat en dan kunnen er wel is rare dingen uit hun mond komen. Trek je dit niet teveel aan. En bel ook is de kinderteloon om te vragen wat hun ervan vinden. Dit kan gewoon anoniem, net zoals dit forum.
Kop op! En laat je niet pakken!

Groeten,
Ray

----------


## Angellus

> eey ik ben een meisje van 14 die vaak problemen thuis heeft en met jonegsn door liefde of te goede vriendschap door ruzies word ik dan depri en wil ik dood ik ben bang dat ik me zelf wat ana doe ik heb al een keer me pols gesnede wat kan ik hier aan doen dat als ik depri ben me zelf niks aan doe help me alsjeblieft xxx meisje 14 die bang is


Ik wou dat ik jouw lef had, en mn pols eens door durfde te snijden.

----------


## emma61

Voor iedereen met zelfmoord-plannen:doe het niet!!!!!!!
Ikzelf heb begin dit jaar onder invloed van medicijnen een zelfmoord poging gedaan,gelukkig was er nog iets in mij wat zei:ga naar huis en zoek hulp.
Ik ben opgenomen geweest,en heb nieuwe antidepressiva gekregen,klassieke deze keer.
Ik heb een man en 2 kinderen,plus familie die veel van mij houden,en toch was die hang naar zelfmoord sterker dan hun liefde...
Op dat moment zat ik zo diep dat ik alleen maar dood wilde :ik,die altijd heb gezegd,zelfmoord plegen zit niet in mij,dat zal ik nooit doen...
Ik denk dat diegenen die hier schrijven:ik wil dood eigenlijk bedoelen,ik wil hulp!
Iemand die echt dood wil gaat dat van te voren niet aankondigen,mijn familie wist niets van mijn plannen.
De schade die ik aangericht heb in mijn gezin ,en bij mijn familie is groot,daar moet ik mee verder leven.
Ga naar het G.G.Z.,vertel wat je voelt,praat over je doodswens,en ik garandeer je dat je medicijnen krijgt waardoor je je weer beter gaat voelen!
Maar niets doen lost niets op,je zult zelf actie moeten ondernemen,misschien krijg je er therapie bij,met leeftijds genoten,mogelijkheden zat!
Emma

----------


## Dropje

Emma, ik vind jou advies hier op dit item geweldig! Echt waar! Ik hoop dat de persoon het ook zal lezen en anders hebben anderen er misschien wat aan.

Hoe gaat het nu met jou zelf? Hopenlijk goed!

Groetjes van iemand, die jou ooit naar deze site had verwezen, via een ander forum.

Gast

----------


## G_Gangstaa

maar somsz (op dit moment heb ik 't gevoel weer) lijkt 't net of ik geen andere oplossing iss...
ik word hier gewoon letterlijk in elkaar getrapt, ze denken er niet eens bij: ' het is me kind' ik krijg gewoon 't gevoel dat ik geadopteerd ben, misschien is dat ook wel zo. 
voor de boys: latterz (H)
voor de girlsz: doeii(K)

een jongen van 14 die denkt dat de oplossingen zijn weglopee, zelfmoord plegen.

----------


## emma61

Hoi,gangsta wat rot voor je allemaal,iik voel met je mee.
Zoals je hebt kunnen lezen heeft het met mij ook een tijd niet goed gegaan.
De reden dat ik depressief was,ligt ook in mijn jeugd,misbruik door een buurjongen,doordat hij mij bedreigde kon ik het thuis niet vertellen.....
Ik heb hier een jaar of 37 mee rond gelopen,werd iedere keer opnieuw depressief en kwaad op mijn ouders.
Ik had die dingen uit mijn jeugd verwerkt,dacht ik!!!!
Nu,op mijn 44e heb ik eindelijk tegen mijn ouders verteld wat er is gebeurd,en ook tegen de familie van die buurjongen.
Dat lucht enorm op kan ik je zeggen,het probleem ligt nu bij hem,hij mag nu na gaan denken wat hij mij allemaal afgepakt heeft,mijn trots,zelfrespect,het vertrouwen in mijn ouders en ik heb nu pas het gevoel,na al die tijd,dat hij mij niet meer in zijn greep heeft!
Mijn advies aan jou is:gooi het open,confronteer je ouders met je gevoelens,eventueel met een oom,tante of iemand anders die je vertrouwt.
Doe niet zo als ik....met mij was het bijna gedaan!
Er zijn altijd oplossingen jongen,jij hoeft dit niet alleen te doen,daar ben je te jong voor!
Groetjes en sterkte,Emma

----------


## G_gangstaa

dankje wel emma, u geeft echt hele goede adviess..
ik zal voortaan beter gaan nadenken voordat ik alleen maar van die oplossingen in me op komen  :Frown:  dankje wel  :Smile:

----------


## emma61

Graag gedaan jongen,hoe gaat het nu?
Met mij gaat het redelijk,Dropje,ik ben nu de Xanax aan het afbouwen,dat valt niet mee.
Van de slaapmiddelen ben ik af,dus er is vooruitgamg,
Zijn er nog meer mensen op dit forum die 4maanden of langer Xanax hebben gebruikt?
Ik ben begonnen met 2maal daags 1mg,en zit nu sinds een maand op 0,5mg,sinds ongeveer een week heb ik last van angstgevoelens,onrust,en als ik niet uitkijk krijg ik ook nog straatvrees,als ik de deur uitmoet moet ik mezelf echt dwingen om rustig te blijven.
Voorlopig moet ik ze nog blijven gebruiken van mijn psychiater,maar hij zei ook tegen mij dat het geen makkie is om van de Xanax af te komen.
Ik hou me maar zo kalm mogelijk,en laat het maar over me heen komen,het scheelt dat ik weet dat stoppen met Xanax paniekgevoelens weer versterkt terug laat komen.
Groetjes,Emma

----------


## G_Gangstaa

het gaat wel weer een beetje met jou advies :d
en hoe gaat het met jouw want wat jij heb is ook niet al te best  :Frown: 
veel sterkte -xxx-

----------


## emma61

Ik ben blij dat het weer een beetje beter met je gaat.
Met mij gaat het ook vooruit,alleen het afbouwen van dieXanax is niet zo gemakkelijk,iik zit nu op de helft van 1tablet,voorlopig moet ik die blijven gebruiken.
Maar ik leef in ieder geval nog,en heb alle tijd om te verwerken wat er de laatste tijd met mij gebeurd is.
Ga zo door jongen,dan kom je er wel,laat het nooit zo hoog oplopen als ik gedaan heb...
Groetjes,Emma

----------


## Afterlife

het is niet echt dat ik dood wil , maar het lijkt dat alles wat ik zeg verkeert opgevat word , waardoor ik vaak ruzie heb , heel vaak met me broer, ik heb ook niet de dwang om zelfmoord te plegen , maar meer om mijn broer te vermoorden.....

----------


## emma61

Afterlife,ruzies met broers of zussen kunnen er behoorlijk inhakken,dat weet ik uit ervaring,ik heb twee broers,die ik bijna nooit zie,met 1broer en zus heb ik gelukkig nog wel contact.
Neem anders even afstand van die ruzies,zeg tegen je broer dat je even een timeout wilt,omdat je het niet trekt.misschien weet je broer niet hoe erg jij die ruzies ervaart.
Veel sterkte,Emma

----------


## Jellis

Hey
ik heb zelf ook problem wil ook dood
ik snij veel in mijn arm ook al probeer ik dit tegen te houden
maar lunkt het niet...heb niemand om mee te praten
en voel me altijd aleen
heb wel veel vrienden maar ik kan niet met hun daar over prate..
en de ruzies met mijn ouders worden altijd maar erger
heb al weg wilen lopen en onder een trein wille springe maar er houd altijd wel iets mij tegen waardoor ik niet zelfmoord pleeg
maar ik weet niet wat ik moet doen genieten in deze werld kan ik niet 
vind hier niks leuks...en wil gewoon niet meer bestaan 
wat moet ik nu doen?

----------


## emma61

Jellis,ga naar je huisarts en vertel alles wat je dwars zit,een huisarts is een vertrouwenspersoon,hij of zij mag hierover niet met jouw ouders praten.
Mijn dochter heeft ook gesneden ,zij is nu 17 en loopt bij het G.G.Z.,er zijn heel veel jongeren zoals jij,die vast lopen en het niet meer zien zitten.
Waarschijnlijk zul jij ook naar het G.G.Z.verwezen worden,en therapie krijgen,bij mijn dochter heeft het geholpen,zij snijdt sinds ongeveer een jaar niet meer,nu krijgt ze nog een cursus omgaan met emoties,als zij die afgerond heeft kan zij stoppen met de antidepressiva,die haar tijdelijk geholpen hebben.
veel liefs,Emma

----------


## Jellis

Wel bedankt voor de info emma
maar...
ik ben nog maar een jonge van 13 jaar en
mijn huisarts woont nogal verweg..

----------


## emma61

Een oom of tante dan.of een andere volwassene die je vertrouwt?
Maakt niet uit wie,als jij haar of hem maar vertrouwt.

----------


## Jellis

alweer bedank voor de info emma
maar daar komt nog een probleem bij
wij hebbe ruzie in de family om dat mijn papa dood is gegaan
willen zij ons niet meer zien...:'(
en een vertouwt persoon zou ni direkt weten wie aan mijn zus heb ik helmaal niks aan zij bezorgt me aleen maar depresie
en tegen mijn ma kan ik het ook niet vertellen zij snapt er nooit iets van als ik iets heb...
zou jij mss nog een ander oplossng hebben of iemand anders?

en emma ik wens je ook veel sterkte 
met het afbouwen van die xanax :Wink:

----------


## emma61

Dank je wel.Jellis.
Zit jij op het voortgezet onderwijs?,zo ja dan heb je daar ook een vertrouwens
persoon.
Mijn dochter was in eerste instantie ook naar die vertrouwens persoon gegaan,zij wou ons daar niet mee lastig vallen.
Die vertrouwens persoon zal dan samen en in overleg met jou bekijken of je moeder ingelicht moet worden ja of nee(soms is er over praten al genoeg om je problemen op te lossen).
Die vertrouwens persoon heeft trouwens ook zwijgplicht,dus daar kan je alles aan kwijt,doen hoor,het lucht echt op,dat had ik ook veel eerder moeten doen.
liefs,emma

----------


## Den=)

Hoo0wii M0pp,,

zoals iedereen al zegt, z0ek hulp.. Mensen waarmee je kan praten! s0ms heb je 0p sch0len o0k wel vertr0uwingspers0nen!!
Praat er met je beste vriendin 0ver, dat lucht 0p..!
Please st0p met snijden! Je h0ud er littekens aan 0ver en je kan er verslaafd aan raken h0e st0m het o0k klinkt..!

Als je wilt kan je me t0ev0ege 0p msn: [email protected]  :Smile:  

Liefs,,Den

----------


## Zus Van Sabien

Heej ik ben de zus van haar en zag in een schrift deze site lief dat jullie allemaal hebben gereageerd ze is onder omstandig heden eerst opgenomen na dat ze een 2de keer in der polsen had gesneden en nu woont ze bij een ander gezin ver van haar ouders en haar ouders mogen haar ook niet opzoeken behalve als sabien toestemming geeft en het gaat goed met der ik mag haar nu 1 keer in de week opzoeken en dan gana we gezellig met z'n 2e wat leuks doen 

nogmaals bedankt voor jullie steun

haar zus Coos 21

----------


## emma61

Blij te horen dat het de goede kant op gaat met jouw zus,wat een geluk dat ze jou heeft.
Ik wens jullie samen veel geluk,en hoop dat alles goedkomt.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## emma61

Gangstaa En Jellis,hoe Is Het Nu Met Jullie?

----------


## Jellis

tis iere echt klote kword ie zot thuis ma vertrouwt mij gewoon ni me
ze zit ie heel den tijd door men sleutel gat te kijken da men licht wel uit is
en als kik na bove gan da ga zij ook na bove en als kik na benede gan ga zij ook na beneden...
pf khem ie geen drome ni me khem ie gen wense ni me kzen nog liever aleen 
tenige wa kik mij goe voel is op men kamer wa niemand is
khad en pa dage gelede op ander sites zitte te zien voor nog wa info
stond almaal bid tot god-_-
kloof ni me in dieje klote god ze pff god doed ie niks 
wa zit hem als ge hem nodig hed vo me iemand te prate als niemand wilt luistere en waarom moete er mense dood gan die niks gedaan hemme...
kweet gewoon ni meer wa doen kloop precies vo veel mense in de weg 
alsk dood zen hebbe ze gene last meer van mij..denk da mijn ma da nogs ni erg vind alsk er ni meer zen

----------


## emma61

Jellis,je weet het ook niet meer he?
De puberteit is niet altijd leuk,je ouders begrijpen je niet,jij begrijpt sommige dingen niet.....
Als ik jou nu zou vragen wat jij het liefst zou willen met je ouders,wat zou dan je antwoord zijn?

----------


## Jellis

dat mijn pa terug levde en men ma dood was

----------


## emma61

Dus je hebt verdriet om je vader,en een hekel aan je ma.
Kun je misschien proberen je ma te begrijpen?,zij heeft waarschijnlijk ook het liefst je pa terug.
Het is jammer dat verdriet soms mensen uit elkaar drijft,terwijl ze elkaar keihard nodig hebben.
Je zit ook in een moeilijke leeftijd,je bent aan het veranderen,je ma zal ook wel eens moeite hebben je te begrijpen...
Maar probeer aan je ma uit te leggen hoe je je voelt,ik weet dat het moeilijk is voor je,maar ik weet zeker dat ze je begrijpt.
Doe je het Jellis?doe het niet voor mij,maar voor je ma en jezelf,praten is altijd goed.
Wat het snijden betreft:mijn dochter heeft dit ook een tijdje gedaan,zij was op de lagere school gepest,en wist zich met haar emoties geen raad,snijden was voor haar een uitlaatklep,zo voelde ze het verdriet om het pesten niet.
Wij zijn met haar naar het G.G.Z.(vroeger Riagg)gegaan.
Ze heeft daar veel gepraat,ook met ons,en sinds een jaar heeft ze niet meer gesneden,nu krijgt ze nog een cursus omgaan met emoties,het gaat echt goed met haar.
Maar....zij dacht ook dat wij haar niet begrepen,snap je wat ik wil zeggen?
dikke kus,emma

----------


## emma61

Jellis,als je denkt:wat een klote advies van je,kun je dat gerust tegen me zeggen he?
Ik weet misschien nog niet genoeg van jouw achtergrond af om goed advies te geven,ik probeer me zo goed mogelijk in jou in te leven.
groetjes,Emma

----------


## Jellis

vind je advies helmaal niet klote ben juist blij
dat eindelijk iemand advies geeft maar heb zo veel mogelijk geprobeert
van je advies heb ook met men klasverantwordelijke erover gepraat maar...
hij helpte me helmaal niet:/
en prate met men ma tja...kweet dat ik dit terug zeg maar
zij begrijp me echt niet

----------


## emma61

Nou ja,bij mij kun je ook alles kwijt hoor jong,dan word ik toch gewoon jouw vertrouwenspersoon?
We vinden wel een oplossing,goed van je om met je klasse verantwoordelijke te praten.
Je hebt ook aangegeven dat het je aan vrienden niet ontbreekt,daar ben ik blij om.
Wat zei je klassenvertegenwoordiger eigenlijk?,gaf hij aan dat hij je niet verder kon helpen?

----------


## Jellis

hij zij gewon het zelfde als jij praat met je moeder erover...

----------


## emma61

Ja,dat schiet niet echt op als jij niet met je moeder kunt praten....
Is dit iets van de laatste tijd,of heb je nooit met je moeder op kunnen schieten?

----------


## Jellis

ik heb nooit met men moeder kunnen opschieten

----------


## emma61

Dat vind ik heel jammer voor je,het zou een stuk schelen als je wel met je moeder op kon schieten.
Dan moeten we toch een amdere oplossing voor jou vinden jongen,want dat je niet happy bent is overduidelijk.
Wat je ook doet,of je naar de huiserts gaat en daarna naar het G.G.Z. toch zal je moeder daar een rol in hebben,je bent nog te jong zie je?
Dat je moeder je dan niet begrijpt doet er niet toe,zo gauw jij naar je huisarts bent geweest,val jij onder je huisarts zijn bescherming.
De huisarts zal jou samen met je moeder doorverwijzen naar het G.G.Z.,waar je ook individuele gesprekken zult hebben met je begeleider daar.
Het lijkt mij dus het beste dat je toch maar naar je huisarts gaat,want alleen red je het niet jongen.
Je moeder moet zich wel realiseren dat jij serieuze problemen hebt o.a.snijden,
onverwerkt verdriet om je vader....
Ik hoop dat je doet wat goed voor je is jongen,nu gaat het om JOU,niet om wat je moeder er van vindt,het begrip van je moeder komt later wel,okay?
Liefs,Emma

----------


## Jellis

oke bedankt emma

----------


## emma61

Oke ik hoor nog van je hoe het afloopt.
Succes jongen!
emma

----------


## Jellis

hey emma..
zou je mss je e-mail adress kunne geve dan kan ik je het uit leggen

----------


## emma61

Links onder mijn naam staat stuur dit lid een email,ik heb hem even uitgeprobeerd en hij werkt,voor de zekerheid stuur ik jou even een berichtje,groetjes,emma

----------


## Mewindow

Ik ben 12, en loop nu ookal een jaar rond met dit probleem..

Ik heb (gelukkig) nog nooit gesneden..

Ik praat er met niemand ofzow over,

En dat wil ik graag zo houden..

Ik hou mezelf (gelukkig) onder controle,

Maar als er weer eens iemand boos op me is, ookal is het iets kleins,

Word ik meteen depri,

Ik zal uitleggen hoe dit komt,

Vroeger, Toen ik naar gr 2 ong ging,

Ging het heel slecht met mij,

Het was net alsof er iemand anders (iemand die slecht is) in mijn hoofd zat..

Mijn ouders wisten in het begin niet wat het was, omdat ik daarvoor nog nooit die dingen had gedaan..

Wat ik deed enzo:

Ik sloeg kinderen altijd
Ik peste ze,
enz enz..

Ik wist niet wat ik deed, de dag daarna wist ik er niks meer van..

Ik praat er nu met men ouders over enz..

Het ging toen langzaam beter,

Maar toen ik in groep 4 zat, ging het helemaal slecht.. Mijn leraar was toen de directeur van de groep..

Het ging zo slecht, dat ik van de school afmoest,

Ik kon mezelf (daarna einde groep 4) beter onder controle houden..

Ik heb alles gedaan om niet van deze school af te moeten, 

Men ouders en iedereen heeft alles geprobeerd, uiteindelijk is het tog gelukt, maar je wilt niet weten hoeveel dit heeft gekost,

Iedereen was toen boos op mij,

Hoe ik mij beter onder controle kon houden?

De nieuwe juf van groep 5 toen, heeft alles voor me gedaan,

daardoor is heel veel goedgekomen,

pas sins eind groep 6 ging het echt goed,

Nu zit ik in groep 8, (nog 1 week)  :Smile:  

Maar je begrijpt, hoe boos mensen toen altijd op mij waren,

Ik kan er niet tegen als iemand boos op me wordt,

Het gaat wel beter enzo nu,

Zelfmoord-neigingen worden wel minder,

Maar waardoor het gelukt is, dat ik op deze school bleef, is dat ik zo hard gevochten heb, en altijd niet naar de boze mensen luisterde,

Daardoor ben ik nu helemaal kapot,

Dit was slechts een slecht voorbeeld,

Als je alles is wist, wat er gebeurt is,

Zal je niet begrijpen hoe ik gevochten heb..

Ik ben 1 jaar gewoon thuis gebleven in 2 jaar! Omdat het zo slecht ging,

Nu gaat het helemaal goed met mij,

Aardig tegen iedereen,,

Er werdt vroeger ook allemaal gezecht wat ik had:

extreme versie van pddnos enzovoort!

Ik doe dit liever anoniem,

vandaar de naam Mewindow

Maar als iemand hier op het forum erover zou willen praten met me,

dan mag dat van me..

Paul (12 jaar) gr 8 ( nog 1 week )

----------


## emma61

Wat goed van je paul,ook dat je er nu met anderen over wilt praten.

----------


## Mewindow

Dankje Emma,,

Het gaat nu wel beter,

----------


## kiraa

> eey ik ben een meisje van 14 die vaak problemen thuis heeft en met jonegsn door liefde of te goede vriendschap door ruzies word ik dan depri en wil ik dood ik ben bang dat ik me zelf wat ana doe ik heb al een keer me pols gesnede wat kan ik hier aan doen dat als ik depri ben me zelf niks aan doe help me alsjeblieft xxx meisje 14 die bang is


Hallo kleine meid,

Hoe kan dat toch in zo een hoofdje zulke verdrietige dingen inzit, terwijl je net komt kijken op deze soms leuke en soms niet leuke wereld.

Maar goed ik begrijp je verhaal niet helemaal ik weet dat je dood wil, maar er staat ook iets over vriendschap, jongens enzo wat bedoel je? 

En zo te zien aan de reacties zijn er toch mensen die de moeite en tijd nemen om jou een lief berichtje te sturen, nou ik zou daar toch wel een beetje blij van worden

Groetjes kiraa :Stick Out Tongue: 


Mooi he paars is vast je lievelingskleur

----------


## Wenneke

> Graag gedaan jongen,hoe gaat het nu?
> Met mij gaat het redelijk,Dropje,ik ben nu de Xanax aan het afbouwen,dat valt niet mee.
> Van de slaapmiddelen ben ik af,dus er is vooruitgamg,
> Zijn er nog meer mensen op dit forum die 4maanden of langer Xanax hebben gebruikt?
> Ik ben begonnen met 2maal daags 1mg,en zit nu sinds een maand op 0,5mg,sinds ongeveer een week heb ik last van angstgevoelens,onrust,en als ik niet uitkijk krijg ik ook nog straatvrees,als ik de deur uitmoet moet ik mezelf echt dwingen om rustig te blijven.
> Voorlopig moet ik ze nog blijven gebruiken van mijn psychiater,maar hij zei ook tegen mij dat het geen makkie is om van de Xanax af te komen.
> Ik hou me maar zo kalm mogelijk,en laat het maar over me heen komen,het scheelt dat ik weet dat stoppen met Xanax paniekgevoelens weer versterkt terug laat komen.
> Groetjes,Emma


Hoi Emma,
ik regaeer nogal laat maar... Ben je nog steeds die Xanax aan het afbouwen?? En hoe gaat het nu met je?
Ik heb dat ook meer dan 4 maanden geslikt. Zware depressie nadat mijn ex-verloofde me 70 dagen voor ons huwelijk aan de deur zette, omdat hij het niet zag zitten om een persoonlijk probleempje tussen ons uit te praten. 
Ik heb Xanax niet afgebouwd ondanks de waarschuwingen van mijn huisdokter, ben gewoon gestopt van vandaag op morgen. Ik wilde ervan af... Heeft me superveel energie gekost, en ik had echte afkickverschijnselen zoals overtollig transpireren en beven. Kalm was ik verrevan... Maar nu, bijna 3 jaar later, ben ik weer een gelukkige jonge vrouw, Xanax-vrij en gehuwd met een schat van een jongeman. Maar mijn methode is zeker geen aanrader...

Greetz,
Wenneke

----------


## daisy 15jaar

heey meis

ik weet hoe het voelt ik deed het zelf ook  :Frown: 
ik ben er misschien net een paar maanden van af.
ik zou je erg graag willen helpen. of het er over hebben
mijn e-mail aderes is [email protected] 
groetjes daisy

----------


## mikemouse

oh klein meisje, wat heb ik medeijden met jou, ik weet precious hoe je je voelt, maar *Someone, somewhere, thinks of your smile,
and while doing this, life stays worthwhile,
So when you are lonely, remember it's true,
Someone, somewhere, is thinking of you ... , laat je leven niet verpesten, da het desnoods voor jezelf of een geliefde* mag ik je email adres, ik kom net uit een depressie en wil je erbovenop helpen, ik ben slecht 12 maar niet dom, dus wil je aub uw email adres geven om te praten ? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## Petra717

Ej sabine,
Ik lees je berichtje nu pas, (schaam, schaam)...
Maar hoe gaat het nu met je? 

Ik begrijp een beetje hoe je je moest voelen... 
mocht je er behoefte aan hebben dan zou ik je graag iets willen laten lezen wat je miss helpen... 
laat je me even weten? 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

@ MEWINDOW, 
voor jouw geldt hetzelfde! ik kan het je sturen in een pb als je dat graag wilt... 
Just let me know! 

Liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Petra717

@ MEWINDOW, 

Je hebt een PB. 

Groetjes
Petra

----------


## tijs drummerman

doe je niks aan ik denk er ook overmaar ik wil nog niks doen. 
als we er met zun 2 over praten komen we er mischien aan uit

----------


## Petra717

> doe je niks aan ik denk er ook overmaar ik wil nog niks doen. 
> als we er met zun 2 over praten komen we er mischien aan uit


Thijs, 

Voor wie is dit berichtje bestemd? Dat is nml voor mij niet helemaal duidelijk!

Petra
moderator geestelijke gezondheid

----------


## jorg

nja ik heb dus hetzelfde probleem
ik snij me 
ik wil dood 
ik ben depresief
onlangs heeft een vriendin van me zelfmoord gepleegt en nu ben ik ze dus kwijt
ik kan er bij niemand over praten 
mijn pa is alcolist
ik rook voor de probleme ik drink voor de probleme
en ik ben pas 14  :Frown: 
als iemand me wil helpen aub
[email protected]

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jorg,

Geef de moed aub niet zomaar op...je leven lijkt nu één grote,donkere,zwarte wolk...maar probeer die wolk kwijt te raken...achter de wolken schijnt namelijk altijd de zon!
Geef niet zomaar op,maar vecht ertegen aub...voor jezelf én de mensen die om je geven!!!

Veel sterkte!!!!
Agnes

----------


## alxxandraa

hee meisje, 
ik heb thuis ook heel problemen gehad en nu nog steeds, 
alleen de dood is geen oplossing, 
praat erover met vrienden die je kan vertrouwen, 
en die ook om je geven, 
je moet je hart luchten en niet alles bij jezelf houden.

Je moet voor jezelf een plekje vinden waar je naar toe kan gaan en even tot rust komen.
Blijf positief naar het leven kijken, 
je hebt nog zoveel dingen die je kan doen en waar kan laten maken.
Studie, eigen huisje, een partner, zelf kinderen krijgen.
en je weet nu zelf hoe je het niet moet doen, 
probeer dan de liefde die jij nie hebt gehad aan je eigen kinderen te geven, 
en misschien aan je partner.

Denk goed na over wat je wilt doen meis, 
maar NIET de dood!

hou vol  :Smile: 

liefs

----------


## sietske763

hallo....heb poos geleden hier een mooie spreuk gelezen::
zelfmoord is een permanente oplossing voor een tijdelijk probleem.
heb het zelf ook heel moeilijk gehad, maar ben zo blij dat ik het volgehouden heb, want ik heb nu een fantastisch leven....
echt nooit gedacht dat dit nog eens voor mij weggelegd was

sterkte

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Alxxandraa,
Mooi gesproken  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Ja dat is inderdaad een goede spreuk...
Ben ook blij dat je het niet hebt opgegeven maar bent blijven vechten en dat je nu een gelukkig leven hebt!

De vader van mijn overbuurkinderen pleegde zelfmoord en een paar jaar later de vader van een goede vriend van mij... familie, geliefden en vrienden blijven rondlopen met de vraag waarom ze niks gemerkt hadden, wat er anders had kunnen zijn, veel schuldgevoelens, veel verdriet, veel pijn...
Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat zelfmoord niet de oplossing is of kan zijn! Praat altijd met iemand die je vertrouwt over hoe je je voelt en wat je denkt, krop je emoties niet op want dan worden het van kleine mugjes hele grote olifanten en raak je steeds meer in de knoop en worden die gedachtes alleen maar sterker... kan jen iet praten schrijf je gevoelens dan op in verhaalvorm of gedichtvorm, schilder iets, maak muziek of doe iets anders creatiefs/sportiefs want ook dat kan enorm helpen en als je wilt laat hetgeen je gemaakt hebt dan zien aan de person die je vertrouwd...
Er is altijd wel iets om voor te leven, hoe klein/somber/verdrietig/pijnlijk het soms ook kan zijn.

----------

